# Best barrier method for preventing pregnancy (besides condom)?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I stopped taking Ortho Tri-Cyclen as of yesterday. I have been on it for about three years but it has caused my sex drive to plummet, so I'm taking a break. Generally we use condoms along with the protection of the pill as we're not in a good situation to get pregnant (not married, both 21, one year of college left). We'll continue to use condoms, but I'd like to add in another method as well-- just in case. I know there are a variety of foams, etc, but unsure of what to try. Before the pill, I used an insertable foam called Ensure, but really disliked the way it felt as it disintegrated about two hours after being put in, as it came out in liquid form. I have seen contraceptive films also, but I really don't know what to choose. I obviously want one with the highest reliability, but I'm also looking for convenience. I've been checking on the web but of course every website rates foams, jellies, and even condoms with different ratings of effectiveness. Any advice or experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i've heard the sponge is really good.. didnt they start selling it again in the US??


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that the sponge was discontinued.I used to use it a long time ago.They discontinued it because it cost more to package then the money they were making.Unless they brought it back?????I would recommend getting fitted for a diaphragm.My doctor told me that is the best protection next to the pill.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

A diaphragm is an easy to use method that is pretty reliable. You do need to be fitted for one by a doctor or nurse practitioner. A little contraceptive jelly that contains a spermicide is placed into the diaphragm and around the edges and it is put in place as long as an hour or two before intercourse and left in for 6-8 hours after. If you have sex again before that time, extra spermicide can be put into the vagina with an applicator, but diaphragm is left in place.


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

before i was on the pill I used some spermicide jelly that was effective for 24 hrs in addition to condoms. I think it is kinda expensive, at least compared to BCP (w/ insurance) or condoms. I've never used one, but the diaphram is probably your best option for a more perminant solution, although they are not convienient in my opinion.I understand the condom plus additional form of protection thing, my husband and I still use a condom and I'm on the pill. I would be so upset if I got preggers, it wouls truly ruin my life!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

It seems to me that a diaphragm might be sort of difficult to put in. I'll look into it, though, since it sounds like it might be the most effective. Thanks for the advice!


----------

